# droid apps



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

those of you that have droids, what business appshave you found usefull?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

TRAFFIC BUDDY!!!!!!
Android Time Card
Astro File manager
Navigator
Quick office
WeatherBug
Accuweather
Radar Now 
Tikl Touch


----------



## StormRanger (Oct 15, 2009)

Are there any apps that track your route and where you've been? Something that would be helpful when I sit down at the end of the storm, I can say.....hmmm, did I go to so and so's house? then I can just look at my route and it'll show I was there.


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

try my track shows speed and time.


----------



## KnowWhereBetter (Mar 13, 2009)

Here is one that permits planning routes in addition to tracking where you've been.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

radar now...use it a lot


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Our local news just offered an free app. for android phones, I down loaded it and I have to say I'm impressed, it has the top stories, weather 7 day forecast, local & national animated radars, dew points, temps, regional temps, weather alerts, wind chill, wind speed, that's just to name a few of the things they offer in the app.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i have weather bug, witch i like the best. accuweather for kicks, radar now havent used it but it was free. and another one but i dont use it just another free app


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

MileHigh;1162314 said:


> TRAFFIC BUDDY!!!!!!
> Android Time Card
> Astro File manager
> Navigator
> ...


Going to have to check a couple of these out.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

lux lawn weather bug is the bomb, gotta lot of great information!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

angry birds for down time!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

the new boss 92;1173399 said:


> lux lawn weather bug is the bomb, gotta lot of great information!


Agreed.......


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

the new boss 92;1173399 said:


> lux lawn weather bug is the bomb, gotta lot of great information!


Thanks, this does seem like a nice app.
It will go well with Accuweather.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

angry birds as jim said is great for killing time and tikl touch is great if others have it, alot faster than dialing or texting i like it, its like chirping


----------



## crewtracker (Nov 29, 2010)

clark lawn;1162228 said:


> those of you that have droids, what business appshave you found usefull?


If you want something specifically for snow removal, CrewTracker works on Droids (and any other phone).

See who has been where, what properties have been not started, started, and completed. And how much money you are making during the storm. There's a lot of other things it can do but those are the 2 major points for what I think you might be looking for.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

crewtracker;1183400 said:


> If you want something specifically for snow removal, CrewTracker works on Droids (and any other phone).
> 
> See who has been where, what properties have been not started, started, and completed. And how much money you are making during the storm. There's a lot of other things it can do but those are the 2 major points for what I think you might be looking for.


can you give me some more info please. you can either post it here or email me @ 
[email protected]


----------



## Crestview (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't find CrewTracker in the market (droid x).

What do you guys use for expense tracking on the road? I use quickbooks, and I'd like to input my expenses right on my phone, like when I get fuel and stuff. Receipts tend to build up.....


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Crestview;1183695 said:


> I can't find CrewTracker in the market (droid x).
> 
> What do you guys use for expense tracking on the road? I use quickbooks, and I'd like to input my expenses right on my phone, like when I get fuel and stuff. Receipts tend to build up.....


i'm looking for something like that too.


----------



## crewtracker (Nov 29, 2010)

Crestview;1183695 said:


> I can't find CrewTracker in the market (droid x).
> 
> What do you guys use for expense tracking on the road? I use quickbooks, and I'd like to input my expenses right on my phone, like when I get fuel and stuff. Receipts tend to build up.....


CrewTracker isn't an app made for the droid which is why you can't find it in your app market place. It does work on the droid and allows you to view everything thing that is going on with your properties and crews real time.


----------

